# lies himself out of real fixes



## risingmoon

Buena tarde, colegas de WR

No entiendo esta frase y no he encontrado algún referente que me permita traducirla al español. ¿Pueden ayudarme? Contexto: en un instituto de investigación un elemento brillante (de nombre Bertil) es saboteado por el superintendente; pero también el jefe inmediato de Bertil contribuye al desarrollo del conflicto debido a que no quiere involucrarse. Texto:

Bertil’s new boss certainly thinks that the direction of Bertil’s research is justified, for one thing simply because it _is _in demand. But he chooses nevertheless not to get involved in the situation. His need to have a good relationship with the superintendent is more important than supporting Bertil. The problems that arise between Bertil and the superintendent, in which he would have been needed to mediate, he circumvents by giving different information to the two. He *lies himself out of real fixes*, to say the least, where he would have needed to show his hand with regard to one opinion or the other. The effect of this “management” is that a number of unnecessary small conflicts between Bertil and the superintendent arise.

Mi traducción:

El nuevo jefe de Bertil ciertamente piensa que la dirección de la investigación de Bertil está justificada, primero simplemente porque _es_ muy solicitada. Pero elige, sin embargo, no involucrarse en la situación. Su necesidad de tener una buena relación con el superintendente es más importante que apoyar a Bertil. Los problemas que surgen entre Bertil y el superintendente, en los que él habría sido necesario para mediar, los evadió dando información diferente a los dos. Se miente a sí mismo *de correcciones reales (¿?)*, por decir lo menos, donde habría tenido que mostrar su mano con respecto a una opinión o la otra. El efecto de esta “gestión” es que surge una serie de pequeños conflictos innecesarios entre Bertil y el superintendente.

Gracias de antemano por el apoyo.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Yo diría: 
Se mantiene a sí mismo alejado de los auténticos aprietos, por decir algo/por decirlo suavemente, ...
Un saludo


----------



## Amapolas

Yo veo "fixes" como líos o problemas, y "lies himself out" como que los evita mintiendo/engañando. De modo que la frase final me quedaría algo así como que se las ingenia para salir de situaciones delicadas por medio de mentiras o del engaño.
Por supuesto, mejor redactado.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, *Elcanario* y *Amapolas*, por sus clarificadores comentarios. Difícilmente hubiera llegado a ese resultado. Entonces podría quedar así: "Miente para mantenerse alejado de los verdaderos problemas, por decir lo menos (...)". ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Bevj

Estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, *Bevj*. Si no hay opiniones distintas, me parece que podemos concluir el hilo .


----------



## chileno

Correcto, pero "se miente asimísmo...." no?


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias, *chileno*, pero de acuerdo con la discusión previa... no.


----------



## Amapolas

Una sola cosita antes de que cierren el hilo. Se me acaba de ocurrir que yo usaría "para zafar de los problemas" más que mantenerse alejado. 
Pero a lo mejor "zafar" sea muy local y no sea una opción válida. Pero creo que mantiene el _color _del original.


----------



## risingmoon

Estoy de acuerdo, *Amapolas*, en que "zafarse" suena bastante local, además de coloquial. Creo que no hay conflicto entre que se "zafe" y "se mantenga alejado", pues es prácticamente lo mismo en este contexto. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## jasminasul

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Amapolas.
No es que se mantenga alejado de los problemas: se mete en problemas gordos, atolladeros o como quieras llamarlo, y logra salir de ellos o se escapa mediante mentiras.


----------



## chileno

chileno said:


> Correcto, pero "se miente asimísmo...." no?





risingmoon said:


> Gracias, *chileno*, pero de acuerdo con la discusión previa... no.



Ah, el himself allí está demás...

Te entiendo.

Gracias.


----------



## jasminasul

No se miente a sí mismo. Himself debe estar ahí, si no no tiene sentido. Es una expresión como: to starve oneself into a bony body.


----------



## chileno

Como sea, para mí eso se traduce a que "...se miente (él mismo) y no ve las soluciones"

No sé, quizás estoy equivocado, como tantas otras veces.


----------



## jasminasul

No estoy segura de si quieres que te lo explique, pero por si alguien más no ve la estructura:

She _*lied herself out of*_ trouble, always laying the blame at her sister's door. 
A woman who _*lied herself out of*_ jail by pretending to be pregnant has been jailed for perverting the course of justice
I _*lied myself out of*_ therapy..told them I was no longer thinking of killing myself.
I _*LIED MYSELF OUT OF*_ A LOVING RELATIONSHIP. I SAID THINGS ABOUT HER TO PEOPLE THAT I SHOULDN'T HAVE.
Why listen to him--He has _*lied himself out of*_ far tougher situations than this.

There are other structures:
he himself lied
he lied to himself


----------



## SydLexia

It's very good but I don't think this text was written by a native speaker, and I think "to say the least" is wrong. I suspect it is probably supposed to mean "en pocas palabras/en breve". It's also possible that you might have to leave it out if you can't actually say it "en breve".

I'm basing the above on one or two minor points in the text, on the character's name, and on the fact that saying he lies himself out of difficult situations is both extremely concise and extremely direct. It's not 'the least' of anything - but it does occupy the least space....

"Recurre a la mentira para salir de situaciones delicadas/comprometedoras..."

syd


----------



## chileno

Por allí se dice que no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias *jasminasul*, *chileno* y *SydLexia*. Digo lo que sigue respetuosamente: el texto indica claramente que el jefe *no quiere involucrarse*, por tanto no debemos interpretar otra cosa. Él podría y debería mediar pero prefiere evadir su responsabilidad dando información distinta a las partes en conflicto (Bertil y el superintendente), además de que necesita tener una buena relación con el superintendente.

Por otra parte, también digo respetuosamente que siempre será más útil si las propuestas son aterrizadas en la traducción que interesa, como hizo *SydLexia* en el comentario 16 por ejemplo. Por cierto, syd, comparto contigo que es posible que "to say the least" en realidad significa "en pocas palabras", aunque también creo que "por decir lo menos" es una forma de enfatizar el desempeño inadecuado del jefe en términos de que es capaz de hacer cosas peores.

Considerando lo dicho por ustedes, veo dos opciones:

"Miente para mantenerse alejado de los verdaderos problemas, por decir lo menos (...)", y

"Miente para salir de situaciones delicadas, por decir lo menos"

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## jasminasul

Yo estaba pensando en los miles de personas que van a leer este hilo, y que quieren aprender la estructura que pone en el título. Disculpa si te ha molestado.
Si estás seguro de que el jefe no quiere involucrarse, entonces tendrías que mojarte y traducirlo como si pusiera "the boss stays aloof of..." o lo que sea. Es horrible traducir textos que están mal escritos, pero tú tienes todo el contexto y tú tomas la decisión.


----------



## Juana Brienza

En cuanto a "se las ingenia para salir ( o zafar) de situaciones delicadas por medio de mentiras o del engaño" (que dio Amapolas de entrada)  es prácticamente la misma opción que "Miente para salir de situaciones delicadas". Yo optaría por alguna de esas dos.


----------



## risingmoon

Por favor, *jasminasul*, nada hay que disculpar, al contrario: agradezco tu colaboración - únicamente retomé el contexto original. Al respecto, no hay nada más que añadir o clarificar: de acuerdo con lo escrito, el jefe no quiere involucrarse.

Gracias por tu opinión y argumentos, *Juan Brienza*. Creo que vale la pena esperar algunos comentarios más antes de decidir.

Por último, quiero mencionar que me parece que parte de lo que hace tan valioso a WR es precisamente que constituye un espacio para debatir, para expresar distintas posturas mediante argumentos sustentados y para decidir juntos -en general- las mejores opciones.


----------



## SydLexia

"to say the least" is properly used when for some reason, sometimes for some legal reason, you do not want to make a definite statement.

In the text we have here, the phrase follows a bald statement that pulls no punches, is completely unnuanced, and which, if untrue, could possibly land the author in court and being sued for libel - this is not 'saying the least'.


"The consequences were, to say the least, unfortunate" = "The consequences were disastrous"

"The mayor was, to say the least, ill-advised to accept a donation from....." = "The mayor was an idiot to take money from...."

You can search for "to say the least unfortunate" to see more examples.

In the context of this text, in English, "to say the least" looks wrong, sounds wrong, and doesn't mean anything.

He dicho. 

syd


----------



## Juana Brienza

Syd, ahora veo perfectamente lo que explicás, hasta el punto que deleteo la primera parte de mi post. Me extravié jjjjjjj


----------



## chileno

Le hace la vista gorda a las soluciones... te serviría?

Perdón, me perdí de algo? Aquí todo se hace con respeto, sean las sugerencias buenas o malas.

En todo caso, vuelvo a lo de "himself = asimísmo" porque al hacer la vista gorda, que es una manera suave de decirlo, le va a perjudicar en su trabajo. Por eso de lo "se miente asimísmo, por decir lo menos"

No?


----------



## jasminasul

Yo cada vez estoy más convencida de que risingmoon tenía razón desde el principio en que lo que el autor quiere expresar es que el jefe se no quiere darle la razón a ninguno, cuando lo que tendría  que hacer es inclinarse o ponerse de parte de uno o del otro. Parece que ha utilizado mal el phrasal verb:
verb (used with object), lied, lying. 
7. 
to bring about or affect by lying (often used reflexively): 
*to lie oneself out of a difficulty*; accustomed to lying his way out of difficulties

Creo que es el deber de un traductor corregir algo si tiene la seguridad de que está mal. Entonces, si no es cierto que el jefe miente para salir de un apuro, debería traducirse como "en situaciones difíciles se mantiene al margen, por no decir otra cosa más fuerte, en lugar de darle la razón al uno o al otro (hay muchas otras opciones pero esto es lo que yo entiendo).

Lo último es que "asimismo" significa también. Uno se miente "a sí mismo".


----------



## Amapolas

Hola, Jamsinasul. Me parece bien que el traductor reinterprete algo que está mal expresado en el original, pero, con todo respeto, no acabo de comprender cuál es tu interpretación. ¿Que "lie himself out of a situation" es no darle la razón a nadie?


----------



## chileno

jasminasul said:


> Yo cada vez estoy más convencida de que risingmoon tenía razón desde el principio en que lo que el autor quiere expresar es que el *jefe se no quiere darle la razón a ninguno*, cuando lo que tendría  que hacer es inclinarse o ponerse de parte de uno o del otro. Parece que ha utilizado mal el phrasal verb:
> verb (used with object), lied, lying.
> 7.
> to bring about or affect by lying (often used reflexively):
> *to lie oneself out of a difficulty*; accustomed to lying his way out of difficulties
> 
> Creo que es el deber de un traductor corregir algo si tiene la seguridad de que está mal. Entonces, si no es cierto que el jefe miente para salir de un apuro, debería traducirse como "en situaciones difíciles se mantiene al margen, por no decir otra cosa más fuerte, en lugar de darle la razón al uno o al otro (hay muchas otras opciones pero esto es lo que yo entiendo).
> 
> Lo último es que "asimismo" significa también. Uno se miente "a sí mismo".



Si bueno. Pero para mí por eso se miente a sí mismo, por decir lo mínimo (o sea, para no decir que se hace el tonto directamente)


----------



## jasminasul

Amapolas said:


> Hola, Jamsinasul. Me parece bien que el traductor reinterprete algo que está mal expresado en el original, pero, con todo respeto, no acabo de comprender cuál es tu interpretación. ¿Que "lie himself out of a situation" es no darle la razón a nadie?


Es lo que lleva diciendo risingmoon desde el principio: que el jefe no quiere darle la razón ni al superintendente ni al otro, y que tendría que ponerse de parte de alguno de los dos. Como ha dicho Sydlexia el texto está muy mal escrito, y parece que el autor ha cogido una estructura que existe en inglés (to lie onself out of a difficult situation), pero la ha utilizado mal. La impresión que me da es que el autor ha escrito "lie" en el sentido de "to place onself or to put onself metaphorically at a distance", es decir, que  se mantenía  alejado de los conflictos. Y yo sí creo que "se hace el tonto" a propósito.

Gracias Chileno me dejé un "se".


----------



## Amapolas

Entiendo, gracias.


----------



## Elcanario

jasminasul said:


> La impresión que me da es que el autor ha escrito "lie" en el sentido de "to place onself or to put onself metaphorically at a distance", es decir, que  se mantenía  alejado de los conflictos.


Eso es lo que entendí yo desde un principio.
Un saludo


----------



## SydLexia

jasminasul said:


> Es lo que lleva diciendo risingmoon desde el principio: que el jefe no quiere darle la razón ni al superintendente ni al otro, y que tendría que ponerse de parte de alguno de los dos. Como ha dicho Sydlexia el texto está muy mal escrito, y parece que el autor ha cogido una estructura que existe en inglés (to lie onself out of a difficult situation), pero la ha utilizado mal. La impresión que me da es que el autor ha escrito "lie" en el sentido de "to place onself or to put onself metaphorically at a distance", es decir, que  se mantenía  alejado de los conflictos. Y yo sí creo que "se hace el tonto" a propósito.
> 
> Gracias Chileno me dejé un "se".



I actually said that the text was very good but that there were a couple of small points that lead me, as a native speaker with a lot of relevant experience, to think that it might not have been written by a native speaker. The _only_ thing that is wrong with the text is the strange use of 'to say the least', everything else is absolutely fine.

The text says that 'the superintendent' is the boss of B's boss, which means that he, her boss, is in the middle, between Bertil and the superintendent. 

What is happening is that the boss is not doing his job - if the superintendent wants A and Bertil wants B, then her boss's job is to sort things out and make sure there is no friction between the superintendent and Bertil. What her boss does though is lie to the superintendent, saying Bertil has agreed with A, in this example, while at the same time lying to Bertil by telling her that the boss has agreed with B. This then causes problems between Bertil and the superintendent.

Bertil's boss does this because he does not have the courage to tell either the superintendent or Bertil that they are wrong. He lies to both of them as a way of escaping the necessity of deciding which of the two is right. He does not support Bertil when he should, and he does not support his superior when he should - in fact he tells them both that he completely agrees with them and tells them, separately and individually, that they are both right and that he has solved the problem, when he hasn't.

He finds it embarrassing to have to tell either the superintendent or Bertil that the other person is right.

He extricates himself from this embarrassing situation by lying to both parties; he uses lies as a way of escaping this difficult situation; lies are his solution to this embarrassing situation; *he lies himself out of the situation.*

The above is completely clear from the text and there are no problems or mistakes of any kind - it's simply what the text says.


chileno, if he were lying "*to* himself" there would be a "to" in there somewhere. 

The text would mean exactly the same if it said, "He lies his way out of difficult fixes"

There are many examples of this type of phrase:

"He talked himself into the job" = "consiguió el trabajo a base de labia" (les convenció)
"He worked his brother into a rage" = "consiguió provocarle a su hermano y que se pusiera como un energúmeno"
"She painted herself into a corner" = "consiguió quitarse a si misma toda posibilidad de maniobra" (no se aplicó nada de pintura, pintaba el suelo, metaforicamente)

"He was caught on the tube without a ticket but managed to lie his way/himself out of it by saying that his daughter had the tickets and had got off at the wrong station and he was going back and she was only ten and....... he'd just had a phone call and everything was OK but.....etc."

As you can see, Bertil's boss's conduct is absolutely indefensible - he is creating real problems for the company and should be sacked immediately (which is why I have a problem with 'to say the least').

syd


----------



## chileno

SydLexia said:


> As you can see, Bertil's boss's conduct is absolutely indefensible - he is creating real problems for the company and should be sacked immediately (which is why I have a problem with 'to say the least').
> 
> syd



All correct. 

That other part, to me is that he says "to say the least" so as to not treat him or say of him "a fool", just that.


----------



## risingmoon

¡Válgame, nunca imaginé que "de este cuero saldrían tantas correas"! Gracias *SydLexia*, *Juana Brienza*, *chileno*, *jasminasul*, *Amapolas* y *Elcanario* por sus aportaciones. Estoy de acuerdo respecto al deber del traductor y por eso acudo a estos valiosos foros de WR; también reitero que me parece totalmente válido no apegarse al original cuando es confuso o erróneo, y siempre y cuando la idea sea comprendida lo mejor posible con la licencia tomada.

Creo también que syd ha retomado y resumido la situación descrita en el párrafo original que transcribí al principio, y de igual manera ha abarcado los otros aspectos técnicos discutidos. Si estamos de acuerdo con lo anterior, entonces tal vez la traducción puede tener otra vez dos opciones:

"Miente para salir de situaciones comprometedoras -para no decir que ha sido torpe-, donde habría tenido que mostrar su mano (...)." Aquí modifico la puntuación para enfatizar la segunda interpretación de "to say the least".

"Miente para salir de situaciones comprometedoras, donde habría tenido que mostrar su mano (...)." En este caso, con base en la argumentación de syd, elimino la frase "to say the least" por carecer de sentido, y lo justifico con una nota a pie de página, por ejemplo.

¿Qué opinan, creen que nos acercamos a una solución? ¡Gracias a tos@s por sus esfuerzos, es una labor de equipo!


----------



## Amapolas

A mí me gusta más la segunda, que me parece más fiel al original. O quizás ya estoy mareada, pero no recuerdo la parte de no decir que ha sido torpe.

No sé si vale la nota al pie. El traductor muchas veces deja palabras fuera al adaptarlas al lenguaje _target_, y no creo que haga mucha diferencia.

Me pareció muy bien explicado el post 31 de Syd.

Saludos.


----------



## Juana Brienza

La segunda también me gusta más. Creo que no es un caso que justifique poner nota al pie, ( Si sacas " to say the least")
Respecto de "show the hand" ¿dejas " mostrar la mano" literalmente? Pensé en "revelar/expresar su postura respecto..." o algo así.


----------



## chileno

Ok, ya que eres de México, podría esto entenderse?

*Se* hace el pendejo, por no llamarlo estúpido de mierda al no solucionar.... bla bla bla.

Serviría el cuerito este?


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias *Amapolas* y *Juana Brienza*. Respecto a "show his hand" está claro que es una metáfora que significa justo lo que dices, Juana, por tanto creo que puede quedar como lo dejé. Sugiero esperar un poco más y, si no hay otras opiniones, supongo que podremos terminar el hilo con la segunda opción.


----------



## risingmoon

Ja ja ja, ¡Wow, *chileno*, te fuiste a la triple A, con los rudos! Claro que la manera de desenvolverse del jefe es del todo cuestionable y causa enojo, pero no hay nada en el texto que apunte a que el autor pretendiera expresarlo de una forma tan directa.


----------



## chileno

risingmoon said:


> Ja ja ja, ¡Wow, *chileno*, te fuiste a la triple A, con los rudos! Claro que la manera de desenvolverse del jefe es del todo cuestionable y causa enojo, pero no hay nada en el texto que apunte a que el autor pretendiera expresarlo de una forma tan directa.



por supuesto que no, pero eso es exactamente de lo que se trata.

*Se* hacía tonto el *mismo*,* por decir lo menos* (suavecito), al no aportar soluciones....

No veo que parte de eso no se entiende en castellano.

Pero en fin.


----------



## jasminasul

I too am going to delete my posts, I should read the actual text instead of the posts.
Still, having reread the original, I don't think it's been written by a non native. The text is inelegant, wordy and ambiguous, and it looks like it could be a translation, a bad one in my opinion.


----------

